# Kanal in Maastricht



## Peter 3679 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen. In Borghaaren in der nähe der Schleuse verläuft ein Kanal. Weiß jemand ob ich mit meinem Vispass dort Angeln darf ? Habe da mal Niederländische Karpfenangler gesehen.Weiß jemand ob es sich lohnt dort zu fischen und wenn ja, auf welchen Fisch? Danke.


----------



## Borusse (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kanal in Maastricht*

Hi,
welchen Kanal meinst Du?
Dort ist einmal der Julianakanal der dort in die Maas mündet,
als zweites ist dort der Zuid-Willemsvaart,und als drittes gibt es den Verbindungskanal zwischen Zuid-Willemsvaart und Maas.
Du darftst in allen drei Kanälen dort angeln.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Peter 3679 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kanal in Maastricht*

Gute Frage. War vor Jahren einmal dort und im Januar das zweite mal. Beide male sind wir an die Schleuse Borghaaren gefahren. Als wir von Maastricht Innenstadt zur Schleuse gefahren sind haben wir diesen Kanal überquert. Zu Fuß von der Schleuse ist man in 5 Min. da.Hast du in einem der Kanäle schon mal gefischt? Weißt du ob man unterhalb der Schleuse Borghaaren gut auf Karpfen angeln? War im Januar direkt an der Schleuse mit der Spinnrute, aber ohne Erfolg (Hochwasser). Habe letzte Woche gehört direkt an der Schleuse dar man mit dem normalen Vispass nicht angeln. Stimmt das?


----------



## totaler Spinner (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kanal in Maastricht*

Hast du den Kanal an einer offenen Schleuse mit Doppelkammer an der die Tore gehoben werden überquert, ist das der Julianakanaal ca.100m von der Sluis Borgharen entfernt. War das an einer Schleuse die im betrieb ist, so ist das der Verbindingskanaal ca. 500m von der Sluis Burgharen. Im Julianakanaal darfst du angeln, ob im Verbindingskanaal steht in deinen Papieren. Da steht auch drin das angeln direkt an Schleusen verboten ist. Das hat nichts mit dem Vispas zu tun.


----------



## Borusse (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kanal in Maastricht*



Peter 3679 schrieb:


> Hast du in einem der Kanäle schon mal gefischt? Weißt du ob man unterhalb der Schleuse Borghaaren gut auf Karpfen angeln? War im Januar direkt an der Schleuse mit der Spinnrute, aber ohne Erfolg (Hochwasser). Habe letzte Woche gehört direkt an der Schleuse dar man mit dem normalen Vispass nicht angeln. Stimmt das?


 
Nein ich hab in Maastricht noch nicht geangelt.Ich war letztes Jahr mal da und hab mir ein paar Gewässer angeschaut, aber gefallen hat es mir nicht wirklich dort. Wie es in den Kanälen mit Karpfen aussieht weiss ich leider auch nicht. Ich glaube das man in den Maasseen mehr Erfolg auf Karpfen hat, hab schon öfters welche beim feedern gefangen. Zwar keine Riesen aber immerhin. 
Zur Frage mit angeln direkt an der Schleuse: Ich hab noch mal in den Papieren nachgeschaut, dort steht diese Schleuse nicht direkt als Verbot, aber ich würde trotzdem etwas Abstand zur Schleuse halten.

Gruss

Chris


----------

